# Whey too expensive!



## DaMayor (Jan 31, 2003)

Why have protein suppliments, specifically whey protein, gotten to be so expensive?  Am I missing something here about the processing of protein supps.? Is there a specialized breed of cow needed to produce the milk for this stuff? Or have the manufactures of these products simply thrown every skinny, muscle seeking teen-ager in the country under the bus? (along with the rest of us) I don't know about you fellahs, but I'm planting a tofu tree or raising skinless chickens or something!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2003)

It is really not that expensive if you think about how long it is going to last you (depending on what size you buy).  Also think about the fact that it will replace one of if not two of your daily meals so that is less that you will need to spend on food weekly/monthly.  You can get it cheap on a lot of websites, just look around.  What brand are you trying to buy?  Optimum nutrition is good whey and is usually reasonably priced.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Why have protein suppliments, specifically whey protein, gotten to be so expensive?  Am I missing something here about the processing of protein supps.? Is there a specialized breed of cow needed to produce the milk for this stuff? Or have the manufactures of these products simply thrown every skinny, muscle seeking teen-ager in the country under the bus? (along with the rest of us) I don't know about you fellahs, but I'm planting a tofu tree or raising skinless chickens or something!




Actually I was thinking the opposite, Whey protein has dropped a lot in comparison to when it first came out. Same as creatine, when it first came out it was really expensive now it's pretty cheap.

As P-funk said, look at some of the websites, I buy Champion Nutrition's Whey protein for 25.89 for 5 lbs. That lasts quite a while. Hope you can find some cheap prices.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2003)

After more research, I have determined that Protein Suppliments are not as expensive as I might of thought initially. It's those *%!!? Da#n Fat Burners!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

Who needs fat burners anyway?  Protien supp. and whole foods and you are on your way.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2003)

I was just kidding, P-Funk. 
In fact, I've investigated and experimented with  more supplimental crap this time around than I ever have in the past. "This time around" meaning, "since I've realized the importance of getting serious about weight training", as opposed to the casual, general maintenance attitude I had when I was twenty-something.  But hey, it all comes back down to the work ethic and common sense dieting. Always has, always will. Gotta get busy and pay attention to the diet...that's it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

Good call DM!!  They are called supplements because they are supposed to supplement your already healthy diet,  not take the place of.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2003)

Whey is DIRT CHEAP! Especially when compared to when it was "new", if you compare it to food it costs alot less for what you get, even when I shop at discount places.

$25 for a 5 pound jug, hard to beat that when I remember it cost something like $35 for 2 pounds.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2003)

I figured you'd show up sometime, big M. 
And yes, as much as it pains me to say it, you're right. 
Fat boy's off to the gym....have a good one!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2003)

Not like I dont wish it were cheaper, but if you compared it to eating chicken all day, even at my $2.14 a pound or so price, its actually a good deal


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, it is easy to prep., and a bit easier to take to work, etc...... Besides, if most people knew what chickens were fed, they would probably stop eating chicken. (Hell, if chickens knew what they were being fed, they'd probably quit eating!)


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Whey too expensive!*



> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Actually I was thinking the opposite, Whey protein has dropped a lot in comparison to when it first came out. Same as creatine, when it first came out it was really expensive now it's pretty cheap.
> 
> As P-funk said, look at some of the websites, I buy Champion Nutrition's Whey protein for 25.89 for 5 lbs. That lasts quite a while. Hope you can find some cheap prices.



can you post a link to that protein, i may have to order some.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 3, 2003)

Shoot, I remember a thread and/or link about whats in most of our food, and its not so great to read.

There is an acceptable amount of rat turds in peanut butter, for instance. Hot dogs, that one is infamous.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 4, 2003)

My wife used to work for, let's say, one of the major poultry producers in the southeast. The feed they (as well as other "growers") used included some cool stuff like arsenic and chicken bone/feather meal, or what ever could be re-cycled from the processing facility.
By the way, RC, when you're finished flossing that QB outta your teeth, there's a site called www.vigorousliving.com that has some pretty good prices on protein(s). (e.g., 5 lb.sOptimum Nutrition's 100% whey for around 25.00 and change.)


----------



## PB&J (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Whey too expensive!*



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> can you post a link to that protein, i may have to order some.



Hi RCFootball,

I buy my stuff from DPSNutrition.com, great service and prices. I like champion whey protein, Optimum is also good. I am sure there are lots more good quality proteins but those two are my choices.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Whey too expensive!*



> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Hi RCFootball,
> 
> I buy my stuff from DPSNutrition.com, great service and prices. I like champion whey protein, Optimum is also good. I am sure there are lots more good quality proteins but those two are my choices.



i used that rip off nitro tech when i first started, same protein, twice the price. im looking at this champion nutrition stuff if im gonna get more, it seems like the best value.


----------



## askjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

It's just the supplement companies trying to take advantage of you.  I try to get as much real protein as I can before I resort to powders.  I get much better results this way.  

Askjoe


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Whey too expensive!*



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> i used that rip off nitro tech when i first started, same protein, twice the price. im looking at this champion nutrition stuff if im gonna get more, it seems like the best value.



champion is okay....optimum is good, that's waht I use.  I'm always looking to change it up.  I might try VPX or Labrada next time around.  Or if I can get my hands on some Dorian products....


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> My wife used to work for, let's say, one of the major poultry producers in the southeast. The feed they (as well as other "growers") used included some cool stuff like arsenic and chicken bone/feather meal, or what ever could be re-cycled from the processing facility.
> By the way, RC, when you're finished flossing that QB outta your teeth, there's a site called www.vigorousliving.com that has some pretty good prices on protein(s). (e.g., 5 lb.sOptimum Nutrition's 100% whey for around 25.00 and change.)



lol, yeah ill prob. pick up some champion protein stack. it looks like a good deal everwhere im seeing it. i will only tak elike one serving a day though, to keep cost down. its hard to eat like ou souhld at school without protein, oyu get teachers giving you demerits and stuff.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, FUCK HIGHSCHOOL! 

 Seriously, the shit they feed kids at school is absolutely terrible!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, it is easy to prep., and a bit easier to take to work, etc...... Besides, if most people knew what chickens were fed, they would probably stop eating chicken. (Hell, if chickens knew what they were being fed, they'd probably quit eating!)




 Hi.. not true for me.. raised chickens in high school.. and grew up on a farm...


STILL LUV MY CHICKEN~  eat it twice a day!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

No, I meant big commercial operations. The birds are actually grown by independant farmers, but the feed is provided by the company.  I wasn't knocking chicken.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

I know what ya meant! Been in those operations many many many times!!


----------

